# Do you give pax 4-star ratings? And if so, why?



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Pax get 5-stars automatically so if I have to spend the time to change your rating, you're getting 3-stars or less. The fact of the matter is, you can either sit there & behave yourself like an adult or I never want you in my vehicle again. 

I believe there was a brief moment a year or so ago where lyft changed it to 4-stars or below & you wouldn't be matched again, so I might have left a couple 4-stars for that reason, but that lasted all of a week & they went right back to 3-stars or below to not be paired again, so 3-stars or less it has been since then.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

No tip = 4 stars at best.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Pax get 5-stars automatically so if I have to spend the time to change your rating, you're getting 3-stars or less. The fact of the matter is, you can either sit there & behave yourself like an adult or I never want you in my vehicle again.
> 
> I believe there was a brief moment a year or so ago where lyft changed it to 4-stars or below & you wouldn't be matched again, so I might have left a couple 4-stars for that reason, but that lasted all of a week & they went right back to 3-stars or below to not be paired again, so 3-stars or less it has been since then.


Only rarely if there is some issue you want to preemptively document, like you accidentally ran a stop sign and are worried about being reported so you make something up about pax being a backseat driver or such.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

One star everybody. Unless they tip. If no tip you can protect yourself against false reports.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

People fall into one of two categories... WOULD drive again, and WOULD NOT drive again. 

If the ride was profitable and I'd drive them again, they get 5*

If I lost money on the run, if the passenger was a pain in the ass, or if it was a waste of my time, 1* to ensure that you're never matched again. 

As far as tips, if you made ok money off of a run, do you really nitpick over whether or not they gave you a $1 tip? It shouldn't be about tips, it should be about overall profitability.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

no tip = 4 stars, can still get paired

no tip on airport = 1 stars

any sort of jerk = 1 star

takes me to the ghetto = 3 star

cubs frat drunk guys = 4 stars

trixie drunks = 4

older people = 5


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I've been lucky with my paxs so far. All 5 stars. I gave 3 stars to one Chinese girl, for furst trying to get me to pick her up not where she indicated in the app, then refusing to get out of the car when we arrived, because again she wanted to get off a block further away than she indicated.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I rate 5 stars if they tip me because they really have to go out of their way NOT to tip these days.

If they do not tip, then it will be a 4 star rating unless they did something else like ping the wrong address, not give the gate code on a gated community, are not ready when I arrive, have no idea where they are going, smell bad or damage my vehicle.

You can not get a 5 star rating with me unless you tip.


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I've been lucky with my paxs so far. All 5 stars. I gave 3 stars to one Chinese girl, for furst trying to get me to pick her up not where she indicated in the app, then refusing to get out of the car when we arrived, because again she wanted to get off a block further away than she indicated.


 She should have gotten 1*


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Wait4meee said:


> She should have gotten 1*


One star seems to be immature. I think only kids rate a one star  Driven too much by emotion.


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> One star seems to be immature. I think only kids rate a one star  Driven too much by emotion.


Well the pax I had this morning made my car smell like dank weed. So she's getting 1 star. Not an emotional thing. Everyone rates differently.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> Pax get 5-stars automatically so if I have to spend the time to change your rating, you're getting 3-stars or less. The fact of the matter is, you can either sit there & behave yourself like an adult or I never want you in my vehicle again.
> 
> I believe there was a brief moment a year or so ago where lyft changed it to 4-stars or below & you wouldn't be matched again, so I might have left a couple 4-stars for that reason, but that lasted all of a week & they went right back to 3-stars or below to not be paired again, so 3-stars or less it has been since then.


If you give 4 star or less to the pax, they take revenge with the next Uber driver.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> One star seems to be immature. I think only kids rate a one star :smiles: Driven too much by emotion.


Nothing immature about it. I give plenty of 1* ratings to people, regardless of age.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Wait4meee said:


> Well the pax I had this morning made my car smell like dank weed. So she's getting 1 star. Not an emotional thing. Everyone rates differently.


In Boston that is like 30% of paxs.












Fozzie said:


> Nothing immature about it. I give plenty of 1* ratings to people, regardless of age.


About age, I meant you act like a pouting kid when you are rating someone a 1 star.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> About age, I meant you act like a pouting kid when you are rating someone a 1 star. :smiles:


Giving someone a 1* rating is a business decision. As a businesswoman, my first priority is to ensure profitability. A 1* rating is one of the only tools I have available that allows me to control and regulate who I do business with and to minimize my losses.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

How do you know if the PAX gave you a tip before you rate? You have to rate to get back into the app don't you?


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

losiglow said:


> How do you know if the PAX gave you a tip before you rate? You have to rate to get back into the app don't you?


I wait to see if they tip.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> no tip = 4 stars, can still get paired
> 
> no tip on airport = 1 stars
> 
> ...


Feel the same way about taking pax to the ghetto


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

any ride less than 8 dollar its 1 star tip or without tip


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> One star seems to be immature. I think only kids rate a one star :smiles: Driven too much by emotion.


Plenty of reasons to rate 1-star. I look at it this way: Would another driver want this particular pax?

If the answer is, "Hell no" than that justifies a 1-star.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> any ride less than 8 dollar its 1 star tip or without tip


Why only 1 star if they tip?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I either rate one or five. Nothing in between


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Anyone who doesn't tip but whose trip was good enough I would repeat it anyway gets 4.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I've been lucky with my paxs so far. All 5 stars. I gave 3 stars to one Chinese girl, for furst trying to get me to pick her up not where she indicated in the app, then refusing to get out of the car when we arrived, because again she wanted to get off a block further away than she indicated.


I get the first part, but what's the big deal about driving an extra block at the end?

How are you guys knowing if they tip or not before rating them? You have to rate immediately and they usually don't app tip til later. Or are only talking about cash tips?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> How are you guys knowing if they tip or not before rating them? You have to rate immediately and they usually don't app tip til later. Or are only talking about cash tips?


You have 24 hours to change the rating for a pax.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> You have 24 hours to change the rating for a pax.


Wow. I would never bother to do that...but how?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Wow. I would never bother to do that...but how?


Just click on the ride from your list, the 'Rate passenger' option is on the bottom.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> Why only 1 star if they tip?
> [/QUOTE
> any ride less than 8 dollars is loosing money and its charity work


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

losiglow said:


> How do you know if the PAX gave you a tip before you rate? You have to rate to get back into the app don't you?


Easy. They didn't open thier wallet and said they will tip you in the app.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Doesn't that depend on the size of the tip though? You would down rate someone who tipped you $5 on top of an $8 fare?


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> Doesn't that depend on the size of the tip though? You would down rate someone who tipped you $5 on top of an $8 fare?


if i do 3 dollars trip and pax tip 4 dollars is 1 star i f i do 8 dollars trip pax did not tip is 5 star


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't give them very often, but I just gave one last week on an airport trip with no tip left and it included loading and unloading bags. It was a $10 fare, so not the greatest. They told me they recently switched from Uber. I know Uber passengers are the cheapest, but dang, you gotta tip on the airport runs. I know a lot of people will think 4 stars was too high of a rating for them.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Brunch said:


> I don't give them very often, but I just gave one last week on an airport trip with no tip left and it included loading and unloading bags. It was a $10 fare, so not that greatest. They told me they recently switched from Uber. I know Uber passengers are the cheapest, but dang, you gotta tip on the airport runs. I know a lot of people will think 4 stars was too high of a rating for them.


If I work your bags and there is no tip it's a one star period. I never want to service that customer again no matter how good the ride was.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

KenLV said:


> No tip = 4 stars at best.


Airport trip with luggage, no tip = 1 star all the time.



mi4johns said:


> Pax get 5-stars automatically so if I have to spend the time to change your rating, you're getting 3-stars or less. The fact of the matter is, you can either sit there & behave yourself like an adult or I never want you in my vehicle again.
> 
> I believe there was a brief moment a year or so ago where lyft changed it to 4-stars or below & you wouldn't be matched again, so I might have left a couple 4-stars for that reason, but that lasted all of a week & they went right back to 3-stars or below to not be paired again, so 3-stars or less it has been since then.


non profitable short trip Lyft pax get 3 stars at the best. No way, I don't want to pick them up again.



mi4johns said:


> Pax get 5-stars automatically so if I have to spend the time to change your rating, you're getting 3-stars or less. The fact of the matter is, you can either sit there & behave yourself like an adult or I never want you in my vehicle again.
> 
> I believe there was a brief moment a year or so ago where lyft changed it to 4-stars or below & you wouldn't be matched again, so I might have left a couple 4-stars for that reason, but that lasted all of a week & they went right back to 3-stars or below to not be paired again, so 3-stars or less it has been since then.


non profitable short trip Lyft pax get 3 stars at the best. No way, I don't want to pick them up again.


AngelAdams said:


> One star everybody. Unless they tip. If no tip you can protect yourself against false reports.


So you give away about 90% of paxholes 1 stars. Whats your uber rating?. My uber rating drops 4.9 to 4.76 since I gave away many one stars. My lyft rating is 4.94, though. Lyft riders can't see their ratings.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Airport trip with luggage, no tip = 1 star all the time.
> 
> 
> non profitable short trip Lyft pax get 3 stars at the best. No way, I don't want to pick them up again.
> ...


My Uber rating was 4.9 my lyft rating was 4.97. Rates don't mean shit. It's just free market research for them. I don't do it anymore but I do remember my Uber rating fell from 4.9 to 4.87 after I did a pool ride. Lol I accidentally accepted it. It was a Christian black chick, I told her religion was a mental disorder.
Then Uber deactivated me for calling them nazis. I threatened to sue they reactivate me. I quit shortly after. Rate everyone one star unless #1 they tip $3 or more. Or if it's a 100% minimum prime/surge. I've only gotten one customer that got me twice both times it was 100% prime. We had a laugh because he was so happy he got me. Told me I was the best driver he's ever had. Spent a good 20 minutes complaining that drivers have no idea what they're doing.
I guess from the passengers point of view all drivers are now equivalent to an aunt or uncle giving rides. (Slow and inefficient)


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> My uber rating drops 4.9 to 4.76 since I gave away many one stars. My lyft rating is 4.94, though. Lyft riders can't see their ratings.


Can Uber passengers see their changed rating right away? I've never been an Uber passenger on my own account, so I'm not sure.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Brunch said:


> Can Uber passengers see their changed rating right away? I've never been an Uber passenger on my own account, so I'm not sure.


No, after a ride they rate you and tip you. Then they can see their rating. But it's all bs so who cares.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

What's a 4? I only use 5 and 1.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> No, after a ride they rate you and tip you. Then they can see their rating. But it's all bs so who cares.


A lot of passengers don't rate or tip... When does the rating change for them?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Brunch said:


> A lot of passengers don't rate or tip... When does the rating change for them?


Their rating should change immediately. They just have to refresh the app. But they won't see the decline until they're done rating you. The only way for them to change your rating after the fact is by contacting u/l


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Brunch said:


> Can Uber passengers see their changed rating right away? I've never been an Uber passenger on my own account, so I'm not sure.


Yes, they do. Many of freaks keep watching their rating after the ride. I got lots of less than 5 stars right back after I gave them 1 or 2 stars. I don't believe drivers saying that give away low stars and their rating is high. My uber rating is 5 since I open the account, i always give cash tip after the ride. I'm not old but I like some of old school way.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

It takes about a week for us (passengers) to see if our rating changed.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve given 2 - 1*s and 3 - 3 stars. 

But most of the time I just don’t give s crap.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

KenLV said:


> No tip = 4 stars at best.


Same. $10 or less no tip is not a 5 star pax.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> no tip = 4 stars, can still get paired
> 
> no tip on airport = 1 stars
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have a list of people you'll never take rides from again.

The Lyft app makes it kinda hard to even rate a pass... homie ain't got time for foolin with that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Rarely rate pax's anymore..why squander few seconds of your life rating pax's. I can't remember any of my pax's faces from last month... maybe remember 1-2 hots faces.
If all the pax's from last month stand in a line, my response to them would be "who are you", have we met ???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1)_ Cash tip?_ 5 stars!
2)_ No cash tip?_ 4 stars because I appreciate that you were a decent pax and you might be the silent type who tips me later through the app. 
3) _A verbal promise to tip me through the app?_ A rapid 1 star for you, ya filthy liar!!


----------

